# My monster lol, please help!



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

We adopted a 5 month old puppy mill rescue puppy a few months ago. 4 days after I got her, she broke her front leg in 2 places and had to have plates and screws put in. She had to be kept quiet for about 4 weeks. We kept her on ace to help. She spent most of her recovery on my lap and I carried her everywhere. 

It has now been a couple of weeks and yeehaw she feels awesome! I've had a lot of dogs before but this puppy is wearing me out. I walk her and my yorkie each morning and we do the entire subdivision. Bailey is still trying to run laps around me when we get home. I throw her ball in the house for her all day long. She takes my socks off my feet so I can't wear them. She goes flying on and off the couch and I am afraid she will break her leg again! 

While she was recovering, she pottied outside because I carried her out. She now goes where she pleases. I have to watch her like a hawk and I give her hot dogs as a reward for going outside. I just started the hot dog method a couple of days ago. 

She is a yorkie poo but looks more like a poodle and has long legs. She loves to jump! She weighs about 8 lbs and is now 6 months old. 

I get absolutely nothing done anymore in my house. I love her a lot but need help. I am worn out lol.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

A crate/xpen is a lifesaver! If you can't watch her (even if for a couple minutes) then put her in the crate/xpen. Personally, I would rather feel a little bit guilty rather than frustrated that the puppy got into everything or pottied in the house. My spoo pup is going on 8 months soon and is crated when I can't watch her. Bailey needs her own time too and the crate/xpen can provide that for her. A kong filled with kibble or peanut butter (I have read a couple members freeze it) will keep her occupied and comfortable in there while you accomplish your own things. Have you considered obedience class? That would help a ton. And the trainer would be able to address specific areas. This is mostly preventative measures....I'm not very knowledgeable in training. Sometimes I find that my girls are more energized with a walk....it is their warm up I guess. Take them to the dog park (it is always empty/if not use caution) and they are worn out. Do you have an area like that around you?

Are there any specific things you have started working on with her? Sit, down, or stay? Anything like that..... : )


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

TrinaBoo said:


> A crate/xpen is a lifesaver! If you can't watch her (even if for a couple minutes) then put her in the crate/xpen. Personally, I would rather feel a little bit guilty rather than frustrated that the puppy got into everything or pottied in the house. My spoo pup is going on 8 months soon and is crated when I can't watch her. Bailey needs her own time too and the crate/xpen can provide that for her. A kong filled with kibble or peanut butter (I have read a couple members freeze it) will keep her occupied and comfortable in there while you accomplish your own things. Have you considered obedience class? That would help a ton. And the trainer would be able to address specific areas. This is mostly preventative measures....I'm not very knowledgeable in training. Sometimes I find that my girls are more energized with a walk....it is their warm up I guess. Take them to the dog park (it is always empty/if not use caution) and they are worn out. Do you have an area like that around you?
> 
> Are there any specific things you have started working on with her? Sit, down, or stay? Anything like that..... : )


 I forgot to mention I have a crate. She knows how to sit and then sit and wait for a treat. Obedience classes start in January. I think though I need to stsrt working with her alone outside. It will be good for her. She is getting very spoiled.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if she is over stimulated..as the poster said above..a crate is great! She should learn to stay in there to calm down a specific times in the day. Best wishes!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would suggest that you use the crate much more than it sounds like you have been doing. You may need to teach her to relax in in it. Try the stuffed kong for that. If she cries when you put her in, ignore it and wait just out of view for her to be quiet even just for a couple of seconds, then go in to her tell her she's good and treat. Work on extending the time until she just goes in and is relaxed. Small space confinement while you are home will help with the housebreaking issues. If you have to leave her for a long period try setting up an ex pen around the crate as her longer term confinement area. Make sure there is an acceptable potty spot in the ex pen (a hunk of grass in a tray, a'la Ian Dunbar or one of those dog potties for small dogs). Start your own basic obedience work rather than waiting til January. 

Good luck. Ask anything anytime. You will make progress if you are consistent. And lastly, don't feel sorry for her because of her broken leg. She is better now and has her whole life with you ahead of her.


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you! She may be over stimulated. We have a large crate in the family room for her and a small one in my bedroom. I have noticed during the evenings she can get absolutely out of control and hangs from our lab. Sometimes I will put her in there because she barks non stop at him or me because she wants us to play with her. 

I bought the clicker book last night and will buy the clicker today. She does need much more time in her crate! My yorkie loves her crate and willingly goes in it to nap, etc. Bailey does cry and bark to get out. I think when she had a broken leg, I spent so much time with her that I created a monster lol. 

I've now been up since 1:45 because she had to go potty and walked around my bed for the rest of the night. I should have kept her sleeping in her crate for longer but I worried about it being too small because it used to my other dogs crate. Bailey has long legs! 

The other day when I was cleaning up fluff from a toy she shredded, she ate part of my wall and the wall paper. 

Are poodle puppies like this? I grew up with poodles and don't remember all this!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a Kelpie pup that is extreme like that. She is crated and when not supervised, but it takes a LOT to wear out a young, working bred Kelpie. Your pup, as adorable as she is, was probably not bred with normal temperment in mind. Not that there's anything wrong with her, just a bit extreme in energy levels. She does sound a tad spoiled, again, not always a terrible thing, but she does need to learn boundries and manners. (I can understand spoiling her with what she's been through, though, I would have probably done the very same thing lol). 

She sounds energetic and intelligent, perhaps bored and frustrated to go with spoiled. I wonder if a puzzle toy or two might help. Definatly start working on obedience several times a day in short, fun sessions - then put her in her crate with a puzzle toy or stuffed kong for a bit. Make her think, then put her away for a bit. Take her out and play fetch outside (I say outside to remind her that rough play is for outside and inside is for calm behavior. I HAVE to do this with my big dogs or I'd have no home left.) Set her on a strict schedule and she will teach herself when to be calm. But, in order to be calm, she needs proper physical and mental exercise or she will invent things to do, like eat your wall paper. 

You may want to consider a light sport or tricks to teach her, too. Anything to keep that active mind happy. Trick training is great bonding time and fun. I know it looks demeaning (I used to be opposed to it until I got smart, active dogs and found it to be a great way to burn off excess energy), but it really does help. 

Have fun with that clicker training, there are so very many neat things you can teach her with it.

Best wishes!

BTW, did I mention - she's adorable!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if you have the terrier energy and perseverance, together with the poodle creative mind to dream up new ways of gettng into mischief! I would work on lots of mentally stimulating training games, and lots of impulse control games. Whenever you see her actually relaxed and lying down, praise her and toss her a treat - at first she will immediately bounce up looking for fun and games, but little by little she will discover that nice things happen to puppies that can settle down. And comfort yourself that adolescence is usually the most trying phase - if you can keep your sanity, and keep her training going, over the next few months, it shoud get easier after that!


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

*Do you feed using Kongs?*

When we got Laszlo as a pup, he was super-hyper. He got into everything and never calmed down. I don't know if you're doing this already, but we firmly believe that our habit of feeding him every meal in training or out of a Kong has helped tremendously in teaching him that being calm and settled has benefits (thanks, Dr. Dunbar!). Let me know if you want Kong stuffing tips!

Also, we belatedly got him hooked on chewtoys. Sounds like your gal likes to chew as well. We've had very few chewing accidents since we introduced rawhides, pork skins, flavored Nylabones, antlers and pigs ears. There's a thread going on chewies, if you want to hear about folks' experiences with various chewies.

Good luck!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Being that she came from a puppy mill and you can't believe a word they say... I think she is a Schnauzer/Poodle mix. She is cute, but both breeds are high energy. Don't let her drive you insane, crate her and take breaks durning the day and and often as you need . You are giving her a good home and she is just being a brat. She is demanding play time from your Lab ect.She is going to need lots of outside , run and play time, but she has to learn to settle down as well. Good Luck , and thank you for taking a dog in need .


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help! You know, when my husband first saw her, he said she looks like a poodle/schnauzer mix and not a yorkie poo. She doesn't look like any of the pictures I have seen of yorkies and she is much taller than them. We have a 6lb yorkie and they do have the same coloring, but that's it.

Today we started clicker training. I read part of a book last night and she picked it up immediately. We worked on turning her head to the right. I need to get to the next part of the book to go further, lol. She paid complete attention to me also for about 5 minutes and really liked it! She really tried and wasn't hyper at all! I think this will be the key. She needs mentally stimulated. We did this in the front yard away from my other dogs which helped too. 

Later on in the day, I took her to a dog park for the first time. She was terrified at first. There were no other dogs there and she hasn't been out much so even trees scare her. After a bit I played ball with her and she relaxed. Then, another puppy came and they played and played and played!

Is it ok to let her run so much? I've been walking her since she broke her leg for a couple of weeks now so her muscles may be built up, but I wonder if she could break another leg? 

I will keep you posted about her. She slept for about an hour after the dog park and is now raring to go, gosh!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

She sure is cute. How did her leg get broken after you got her? You said, _she broke it? _Somehow I missed it. I was just wondering if there may be something medically wrong that it could "just happen" (boken in two places), even with a small dog.

She must be really active, if she broke her leg all on her own accord. Crating is a great suggestion, so she does not harm herself again; unless I missed something.


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks! I had a retractable leash on her and set it on the floor for one second. She moved and it made a noise and scared her. She ran and after that we aren't sure. Maybe she slipped on the floor? We have no idea. The vet told us it is fairly common with puppies.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would start new. Pretend you just got her. What would you do? Start a potty schedule. I would start by taking her out every 3 hours and praise her when she goes outside. If 3 hours is too long, you may have to move it to every 2 hours or even every hour, and slowly increase the time until she has it down. If she has been going outside when you carried her around, she should get it fairly quick. 

What did the vet say about exercise? Does she need to be cautious still, or proceed as normal? Either way, good luck. I still cant figure out how to get Weegee enough exercise. If you are doing a walk and fetch and the time totals an hour a day, I think you are doing good. She is young, so she will have a lot of energy. I will play with Weegee, but there comes a point where I just say "I'm done." He would play ALL DAY. Your dog has to learn that you wont be playing all day. Weegee is still learning that.


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> I would start new. Pretend you just got her. What would you do? Start a potty schedule. I would start by taking her out every 3 hours and praise her when she goes outside. If 3 hours is too long, you may have to move it to every 2 hours or even every hour, and slowly increase the time until she has it down. If she has been going outside when you carried her around, she should get it fairly quick.
> 
> What did the vet say about exercise? Does she need to be cautious still, or proceed as normal? Either way, good luck. I still cant figure out how to get Weegee enough exercise. If you are doing a walk and fetch and the time totals an hour a day, I think you are doing good. She is young, so she will have a lot of energy. I will play with Weegee, but there comes a point where I just say "I'm done." He would play ALL DAY. Your dog has to learn that you wont be playing all day. Weegee is still learning that.


Well, I have to take her out more than every hour I would say. She doesn't "get it". I think it will be better when I am on a better schedule  I went back to college and am on break and home more. The vet said she can return to all normal activities. I just know I've read before you need to be careful with puppies legs. She has tons of energy! LOL. 

One thing that has helped me is that she is now back to sleeping in her crate by my bed instead of in my bed. At least I am getting sleep and she is doing well again in it. 

Sometimes I wonder if she has a bladder infection. She peed 3x this am. 2x when she first woke up then shortly afterwards, I saw her sniffing. Here's the funny thing. I have been giving her hotdogs to reward her for pottying so I think she is so excited about them she doesn't fully empty her bladder. She just wants the hot dog. argh!


----------

